
Hong Kong Voters Show Strong Support for Pro-Democracy Forces - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hong-kong-takes-a-pause-from-protests-to-vote-in-record-numbers-11574585756?mod=rsswn
======
mmastrac
My understanding is that this doesn't _technically_ do anything other than
send a message.

> Although the district councils handle local matters and have no direct say
> over the chief executive’s programme, the elections were seen as a barometer
> of support either for the anti-government protest movement or for the
> embattled leader Carrie Lam Cheng Yuet-ngor and her handling of the roiling
> unrest. [1] is the source and seems surprisingly balanced on the mechanics
> of this election, but I'm no expert on HK politics.

[1] [https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3039151...](https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-
kong/politics/article/3039151/hong-kong-elections-tsunami-disaffection-washes-
over-city)

------
O_H_E
> The election for 452 district council seats was widely seen as a referendum
> on public attitudes after nearly six months of social unrest. Antigovernment
> sentiment on the streets translated to the ballot box, as a record 2.9
> million voters made their choices—more than 70% of those eligible. The
> election proceeded without unrest on Sunday.

> By 7 a.m. on Monday in Hong Kong, pro-democracy candidates had won 278
> seats, the South China Morning Post newspaper reported, compared with only
> about a quarter of the seats in 2015.

> While district councilors typically only handle neighborhood matters and
> lack legislative power, they hold close to 10% of the seats on the
> 1,200-member election committee that chooses Hong Kong’s chief executive,
> its highest office. District councilors also have six seats on the city’s
> 70-strong legislature, which is only partially elected.

> Protesters have made universal suffrage for chief executive and the
> Legislative Council a main demand, propelling the opposition movement.

> Many of the winners of the evening were young candidates entering political
> life for the first time.

------
Scipio_Afri
For the record this post was flagged for a while, at least an hour. I had to
email the admins to unflag it. I went to bed before seeing how long it took to
be unflagged. At the time it was on the top 10 of the front page. Haven't seen
too many articles on the front page about HK since.

------
boznz
I Wonder what the headlines in China are?

~~~
qtplatypus
[http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1171062.shtml](http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1171062.shtml)

Basically the HK people have elected pan democrats irrationally.

~~~
Terretta
This was an excellent example of a well-written spin. Thank you for linking.

